
Ask HN: How do you get macOS windows to have square corners? - tsujp
I’m experimenting with Yabai which is a tiled binary partition window manager much like bspwm on say Arch and I’d like square corners for my windows. You can imagine rounded corners being strange with a tiled layout. Does anyone know of any hacks or patches to get window edges square?
======
hazebooth
I actually had achieved this effect (with the same setup, just replace Yabai
with chunkwm) a very long time ago (before El Capitan). I just spent an hour
or so searching for the particular theme I used but couldn't find it. From
what I remember, you can use a tool like
[https://github.com/insidegui/AssetCatalogTinkerer](https://github.com/insidegui/AssetCatalogTinkerer)
to change the System Appearance.

~~~
tsujp
Awesome stuff this tool looks great. I guess I have some .car files to go
through. If you do remember which .car file has the window edges in it and the
name of the "file" inside the .car package please let me know.

~~~
hazebooth
/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemAppearance.bundle/Contents/Resources/Assets.car

~~~
tsujp
I can't seem to delete or replace assets, I _think_ I've located the correct
file which has an alpha mask for window edges but I cannot replace the file in
it with my own patched version. I copied `Assets.car` to the desktop so I
don't bork it and I cannot do anything but copy assets out of it, not place
them in. Do you know how to do this? Annoyingly the GitHub repo for this has
no way to create Issues and the Delete option on the Edit menu is always
greyed out. Ahhhhhhhh.

~~~
tsujp
I got it working!

[https://github.com/tsujp/square-macos-
windows](https://github.com/tsujp/square-macos-windows)

